# Hello to all new IM members!



## gopro (Jul 8, 2003)

I just want to thank everyone for choosing IM as your source for fitness info. We always do our best to give the best advice possible and do it in a timely manner. We hope your experiences here are enjoyable, helpful, and progress enhancing! And remember, there is no such thing as a stupid question. See you around the boards!


----------

